# Bota Shpirtërore > Komuniteti protestant >  Nevoja per Reformim Biblik te Kishes Ungjillore Moderne Shqiptare

## Rruga

*Vellezer dhe Motra ne Krishtin*

Une jam nje besimtar ne Krishtin, dhe po e shkruaj kete sepse besoj se kisha shqiptare ka nevoje per nje Reformim Biblik dhe Rizgjim. Une e di qe kam shume dobesi, por Zoti ka derdhur shume Hir mbi mua, dhe lutem qe Ai do te derdhe edhe mbi ju Hir mbi Hir, dhe lutem qe edhe ju do te tregoni Hir me te tjeret.

Qellimi i gjithe kesaj me poshte eshte jo te ofendoje ndokend qe mund te ndihet i ofenduar por per te treguar disa te verteta Bilike.   (Dhe nuk behet fjala per ndonje Denominacion te ri)

*Fillimisht*, dua te them se une e kuptoj qe qellimet dhe motivet kane qene dhe jane te mira ne dhenien e ketij prezantimi te Ungjillit (Pra 4 Ligjet Shpirterore, apo ndonje tjeter i ngjashem me te)

*Se dyti*, e pranoj qe Perendia e ka perdorur kete lloj prezantimi te Ungjillit. 
Po eshte e vertete, Perendia e ka perdorur dhe ka njerez qe jane shpetuar nga ky lloj prezantimi i Ungjillit. Por duhet te veme re qe Perendia perdor edhe mekatin ndonjehere, dhe  ky nuk eshte justifikim per te perdorur kete lloj prezantimi. 

*Se treti*, ashtu sic ka  njerez qe jane shpetuar kur eshte bere ky lloj prezantimi te Ungjillit (dhe ishte Hir mbi Hir qe kjo ka ndodhur) po ashtu ka edhe shume e shume njerez te tjere qe kane marre kete lloj prezantimi te ungjillit, kane bere edhe te ashtuquajturen "Lutje te Shpetimit", por nuk jane te shpetuar, nuk jane te rilindur, nuk jane te krishtere, megjithese ata mund te thone se jane te tille. 

Ti do te thuash: Kush je ti qe gjykon, a shikon dot ti ne zemrat e tyre? -  Une nuk mund te shikoj dot ne zemrat e njerezve, po Jezusi tha te Mateu 7, ju do ti njihni nga frytet e tyre, nje peme njihet nga frutat e saj. Nje i krishtere i vertete i Rilindur do te kete fryte, dhe jeta e tij do te kete ndryshuar dhe eshte ne proces ndryshimi. Dhe per sa i perket gjykimit, Ka raste qe kerkohet gjykim dhe Jezusi nuk e ndaloi gjykimin. Sipas Shkrimit ku duhet ne mund te gjykojme me drejtesi (Gjoni 7:24) dhe pa hipokrizi.


*  Le te fillojme atehere:*


*Ja pse ky prezantim nuk eshte prezantimi me i mire i Ungjillit te Lavdishem te Jezus Krishtit:*


*1. Ky Ungjill fillon dhe fokusohet te njeriu*

Ligji i pare: Perendia te Do dhe ka nje plan te mrekullueshem per jeten tende.

Ketu ne fokus eshte njeriu dhe fillon me njeriun.

- Ungjilli nuk fillon me njeriun, Ungjilli fillon me natyren e Perendise. Si do te kuptoje nje njeri mekatshmerine e tij dhe gjendjen ne te cilen ai eshte nese nuk ka nje standart me te cilen mund ta krahasoje veten e tij?  - Ungjilli fillon me Atributet e Perendise.


*
2. Flitet shume pak ose aspak per mekatin.*

Kur arrijme te ligji i dyte mekati trajtohet shume siperfaqesisht dhe flitet shume pak per te. 

-Sherbesa kryesore e Frymes se Shenjte eshte te binde boten per mekat  (Gjoni 16:8)
Nese ti nuk flet per mekatin apo flet shume pak, ti je duke luftuar kunder Frymes se Shenjte, sepse sherbesa kryesore e Frymes eshte te binde njerezit per mekat.  Apostulli Pal ne 3 kapitujt e pare te leteres se Romakeve flet per gjendjen e njerezve, mekatin, dhe denimin.

Ne duhet te perdorim Fjalen e Perendise, te tregojme Ligjin e Perendise qe Fryma e Perendise mund ti binde njerezit per mekat:   Ja cfare thote Shkrimi per Ligjin e Perendise:

*Romaket 3:19,20  
Por dime se sa thote Ligji e thote per ata qe jane nen Ligj, me qellim qe cdo goje te heshte dhe gjithe bota te behet fajtore perpara Perendise... sepse me ane te ligjit vjen njohja e mekatit.

Galatasit 3:24  
Keshtu qe ligji qe mesuesi yne per te Krishti, qe ne te drejtesohemi prej besimit.*


*Ja cfare thone Predikuesit e vjeter:*

*John Wesley:* 
Eshte menyra e zakonshme e Frymes se Perendise per te bindur mekataret me ane te Ligjit. Eshte kjo qe thyen shkembin ne pjese me te vogla.

*Martin Luteri:* 
Efekti i duhur i Ligjit eshte te na drejtoje jashte tabernakullit tone, nese mund te themi, nga qetesia dhe siguria ku ne banojme, dhe nga besimi ne veten tone, dhe te na sjelle perpara prezences se Perendise, per te zbuluar Zemerimin e Tij ndaj nesh, dhe te na vendose perpara mekateve tona.

*Spurgeoni:* 
Ne duhet ta ngulim Shpaten e Frymes ne zemrat e njerezve.

*John Wesley:* 
Perpara se une te predikoj dashuri, meshire dhe Hir, une duhet te predikoj mekat, Ligj dhe Gjykim.

*Martin Luteri:* 
Detyra e pare e predikuesit te Ungjillit eshte te deklaroje Ligjin e Zotit dhe natyren e mekatit.

*Spurgeoni:* 
Ata asnjehere nuk do ta pranojne Hirin derisa te dridhen perpara nje Ligji te drejte dhe te shenjte.

*Mattehew Henry:* 
Perdorimi i shkelqyer i Ligjit: Konverton Shpirtin, hap syte, pergatit rrugen e Zotit ne shkretetire, copton shkembinjte, sheshon malet, ben nje popull te pregatitur per Zotin.


Pra, duhet te flitet me shume per mekatin duke e trajtuar specifikisht dhe thellesisht, me ane te Fjales dhe Ligjit te Perendise derisa Fryma e Perendise ta binde ate njeri se eshte nje mekatar i madh perpara Perendise te plotefuqishem te shenjte dhe te drejte, dhe shpjegojme edhe pasojat e mekatit tone, vdekja (Rom.6:23) gjykimi dhe hedhja ne liqenin e zjarrte. (Zbulesa 21:8). Personi duhet ta njohe veten e tij mire perpara se ta dorezoje veten te Krishti.  

*Shembuj per kete:* 
Mekati: Zanafilla 6:5 8:21  Predikuesi 7:20  Isaia 64:6  Mateu 22:37,38   Romaket 3:23  3:10-12  Eksodi 20 (10 Urdherimet)  1 Gjoni 3:15  Gjykimi: Hebrenjte 9:27  Romaket 4:12  Romaket 2:16  Ndeshkimi: Romaket 6:23a  Ezekieli 18:4  2 Thes. 7b-9  Zbulesa 6:15-17  20:11-15  Pred. 12:14



*3. Nuk shpjegohet mire Sakrifica e Jezusit, vepra e Jezusit ne kryq.*

Thuhet vetem qe Jezusi u kryqezua... vdiq... mori mekatet tona... u ringjall dhe kaq.

Vepra e Jezusit ne kryq eshte gjeja me e rendesishme dhe me thelbesore. 

Nuk tregohet cfare ndodhi me te vertete ne kryq, nuk flitet fare per Zemerimin e Perendise, drejtesimin, shpengimin, dhe shlyerjen, dhe pse Jezusi ishte i afte per te shpetuar.

Nuk degjojme pothuajse fare qe Jezusi na shpetoi sepse i gjithe Zemerimi, Ndeshkimi, Gjykimi i Perendise, Drejtesia e Perendise per gjthcka qe eshte e keqe (pra kupa) qe duhej te binte mbi ne te gjithe, ra mbi Te. (Isaia 53:10). Shume rralle degjojme te flitet per Zemerimin e Perendise! 

 Nje Ungjill Biblik ka te perfshira mekatshmerine e njeriut, Zemerimin e Perendise, Gjykimin dhe Ndeshkimin e Perendise, Krishtin, Dashurine dhe Hirin e Zotit, Drejtesimin.

A keni degjuar ndonjehere per *"Dilemen e Madhe"*?  Dilema me e madhe, problemi me i madh ne te gjithe Shkrimin eshte ky: Si Zoti te mbetet i Drejte dhe ne te njejten kohe te shpalle te drejte njeriun mekatar/fajtor?  - Sepse nese Zoti eshte me te vertete i drejte dhe njerezit me te vertete mekatare/fajtore, Zoti qe te jete dhe te mbetet i drejte duhet te denoje njerezit mekatare.  (Rom. 3:23-26)   - Kjo eshte Dilema me e madhe ne te gjithe Shkrimin.

Si njeriu te jete i drejte me Zotin, te jete i drejte para Tij?
*
Ai që nxjerr fajtorin të pafajshëm... eshte neveri për Zotin.  (Fjalet e Urta 17:15)*
Ky eshte "Akropli i Besimit te Krishtere" ka thene dikush. Kjo eshte qendra e Besimit te Krishtere.


*
4.   Flitet pak ose aspak per Pendimin*

Vetem se fundmi eshte shtuar fjala "Pendim" ne 4 Ligjet Shpirterore. Por prape nuk shpejgohet tamam dhe nuk jepen shembuj se si eshte nje pendim i vertete.

-Pa pendim nuk ka shpetim! Nje person qe te shpetohet duhet te pendohet.
Gjoni tha, Jezusi tha, apostujt thane:    Pendohu dhe Beso Ungjillin  (Marku 1:15)

- Ajo qe ka ndodhur eshte se pendimi dhe Rigjenerimi i zemres nga Fryma e Shenjte e Perendise eshte zevendesuar me nje ritual dhe metodologji, me nje lutje supersticioze.


*
5. "Lutja e Shpetimit"  jo Biblike, as historike.*

-Jo vetem qe ky prezantim nuk eshte tamam biblik, por ne fund vihet edhe nje lutje supersticioze, dhe nese dikush e perserit kete lutje pas nje personi apo edhe vete, me shume sinqeritet, ne i shpallim te shpetuar.

Kjo lutje nuk gjendet ne asnje vend ne Bibel, dhe nuk eshte as edhe historike (1900 vjet Krishterim).  E kemi zevendesuar Rigjenerimin e zemres nga Fryma e Perendise se Plotefuqishem me nje lutje te vogel supersticioze dhe nese dikush e perserit pas nesh me shume sinqeritet, ne publikisht i shpallim ata te shpetuar!!!



*6. Sigurimi fallco pas "Lutjes se Shpetimit"*

Problemi me i madh ne kishat Amerikane dhe ato Shqiptare dhe ne prezantimin e ketij ungjilli, eshte se pas asaj "Lutje te Shpetimit" thuhet: A ishe i sinqerte? A shpreh kjo lutje deshiren e zemres tende? Nese po, atehere ne baze te permtimit qe Jezusi ka bere te Zbulesa 3:20, ku eshte Ai tani ne lidhje me ty? Duke nenkuptuar qe Ai tani eshte ne zemren tende.  Dhe personit i thuhet dhe shpallet se eshte i shpetuar!!!   

-Kjo nuk eshte e vertete. Te Zbulesa 3:20 Jezusi ne radhe te pare eshte duke iu folur te krishtereve, besimtareve, kishes dhe nuk mund ta nxjerresh kete varg jashte kontekstit dhe ta vesh ne nje broshure per jobesimtaret.  

Ka shume e shume njerez qe e kane bere kete lutje me sinqeritet dhe nuk jane te rilindur. Sepse Shpetimi eshte nga Perendia, eshte nje pune e mbinatyrshme e Frymes se Tij, dhe jo nga berja e nje lutje si kjo, sado e sinqerte te kete qene!!!

*Ti ke autoritetin t'ju shpallesh njerezve Ungjillin Biblik, 
ti ke autoritetin t'ju tregosh njerezve se si te sigurohen biblikisht nese jane te shpetuar, 
por ti nuk ke asnje autoritet t'ju thuash se jane te shpetuar, ajo eshte puna e Frymes.*

Edhe nese ndokush dyshon nese eshte i shpetuar. Pyetet: A e ke bere ate lutje? "Po" A ishe i sinqerte? "Po".  Eshte djalli qe po te ngacmon. Ti ishe i sinqerte keshtu qe je i shpetuar!!!

A lexoni ne ndonje vend ku Jezusi apo Pali apo apostujt e tjere thone: "Shiko ti nuk po jeton si i krishtere keshtu qe le te shkojme tek ai momenti ku bere ate lutje dhe mendove se ishe i sinqerte.

*JO, ai thote: Hetojeni veten tuaj shqytojeni veten tuaj nese jeni ne besim (2 Korintasit 13:5)
*
------------------------- 
*Eksperienca personale:*

1. Une kam perkthyer per shume grupe te huajsh kur vinin per ungjillizim ne shtepite e njerezve apo ne takime, dhe perdorej e njejta metodologji, shpjegohej pak a shume ky "ungjill" dhe me ne fund njerezve ju thonin te benin ate lutje.  10 minuta dhe kaq. Dhe mund te vihej re fare qarte qe ata njerez nuk ia kishin haberin fare dhe nuk kishte asnje ndryshim ne ata persona. Por sipas neve keta njerez ishin te shpetuar.

2. Nje dite takova nje person i cili me tha se  kishte ndare Ungjillin (4 Ligjet) per disa minuta me nje djale tjeter dhe se kishin bere ate lutje. Ai me tha kete: "Nje person sot pranoi Krishtin". Dhe me tregoi pak per kete. Une e kam takuar kete djalin tjeter qe beri ate lutjen, (besoj se e ka bere ne menyre te sinqerte) por ai nuk ja ka haberin fare kush eshte Krishti dhe cfare Ai beri ne kryq (me perjashtim te ndonje gjeje qe ka degjuar ne televizor si te gjithe njerezit) ai nuk ka idene me te vogel rreth asaj qe beri dhe nuk ka asnje ndryshim ne te.  Por per personin qe i tha te bente ate lutje, ky djale ishte i shpetuar, sepse beri ate lutje. 

3. Ne nje debat televiziv rreth homoseksualizimit te "Zone e Lire" ku ishte pastor Akil Pano  dhe nje djale tjeter qe mbronte homoseksualizimin, ne nje moment te debatit ky djale i thote pastor Akilit: "Pastor, une jam i shpetuar."   - Pse e tha ai kete?  Sepse me pare ai ka shkuar ne nje kishe ungjillore (ose ndoshta shkon akoma, nuk e di) kishte bere ate lutje dhe i ishte thene se ai ishte i shpetuar, dhe tani ai mendon se eshte i shpetuar, se ka marre bileten per ne Parajse, sepse ka bere nje lutje vite me pare.

-----------------------------

Perpara se te pergjigjeni dhe te me kundershtoni, ju lutem shikoni me shume kujdes keto video-predikime me poshte te perkthyera. (vetem minuta e pare eshte njesoj, shpresoj qe do te me kuptoni pse e kam bere kete), Faleminderit.

-----------------------------


















-------------------------------


















---------------------------------

Mund te kalosh me mijera ore dishepullizim dhe shenjterim, por nese personi nuk eshte i rilindur dhe i shpetuar, gjithcka eshte e kote, dhe ajo qe ti po ben eshte kjo: Ti po perpiqesh te mesosh nje dhi te sillet si dele. Dhe ne kete rast, me e mira qe ke bere eshte ta kesh konformuar ate person sipas nje modeli fetar dhe ta kesh bere te moralshem. Por ai person asnjehre nuk do te jete i transformuar dhe i ndryshuar nga Fryma e Shenjte.


http://Jezusi.webs.com
Facebook: Faqja "Nevoja per Reformim biblik te Kishes Moderne Shqiptare" http://www.facebook.com/pages/Nevoja-per-Reformim-Biblik-te-Kishes-Moderne-Shqiptare/162530173799739?sk=wall

----------


## Rruga

*Vellezer dhe Motra ne Krishtin*

Une jam nje besimtar ne Krishtin, dhe po e shkruaj kete sepse besoj se kisha shqiptare ka nevoje per nje Reformim Biblik dhe Rizgjim. Une e di qe kam shume dobesi, por Zoti ka derdhur shume Hir mbi mua, dhe lutem qe Ai do te derdhe edhe mbi ju Hir mbi Hir, dhe lutem qe edhe ju do te tregoni Hir me te tjeret.

Qellimi i gjithe kesaj me poshte eshte jo te ofendoje ndokend qe mund te ndihet i ofenduar por per te treguar disa te verteta Bilike.   (Dhe nuk behet fjala per ndonje Denominacion te ri)

*Une besoj se kisha shqiptare ka nevoje per nje Reformim sot, per nje Reformim Biblik.*

Ju lutem shikoni keto video-predikime te perkthyera ne Shqip dhe shqyrtojini me shume kujdes,  Faleminderit.





































--------------------------------



















---------------------------------

http://Jezusi.webs.com
Facebook: Faqja "Nevoja per Reformim Biblik te Kishes ungjillore Moderne Shqiptare"

----------


## Peniel

Përshëndetje Rruga.

Duke qenë se temat që ke hapur trajtojnë të njëjtën çështje, mu duk me e arsyeshme të jenë në një vend të gjitha. Nëse ke ndonjë kundërshtim në lidhje me bashkimin e temave më kontakto në privat dhe do ta hap përsëri çdo temë më vehte. 

Reformimi Biblik i një Kishe nuk bëhet vetëm njëherë por çdo ditë. Nëse një kishë apo një grup i krishterë nuk mbështetet çdo ditë në Fjalën e Perëndisë, ecja e tyre do të ketë lëkundje serioze. Për ta thënë më me hollësi, reformimi fillon në nivelin personal të çdo të krishteri. Çdo i krishterë, çdo ditë ecën sipas Fjalës së Perëndisë duke kryer vullnetin e Perëndisë në jetën e tij. Të bindurit ndaj Fjalës së Perëndisë dhe ndaj Frymës së Shenjtë, sjellin ndryshimin gradual në jetën e të krishterit dhe ky ndryshim ndikon në jetën e Kishës.

Në shkrimin që ke sjellë, nuk mund të përfshish të gjitha kishat ungjillore shqiptare por më tepër as mund të thuash që diku në një cep të globit ekziston një kishë perfekte, e plotë, pa asnjë mangësi. Përderisa Kisha e Krishit është një bashkësi njerëzish, gabimet janë të pashmangshme. Përsosmëria do të arrihet në qiell dhe jo këtu. Përsa i përket ungjillizimit, nuk ekzistojnë receta të gatshme apo mënyra të caktuara se si të ungjillizohet. Fryma drejton dhe Fryma flet. Asnjë nuk e di mënyrën se si Perëndia vepron dhe se çfarë mund ta prekë një njeri që ta sjellë atë tek Perëndia. Vetëm Fryma e di. Një njeriu të cilit je duke i folur për Krishtin dhe ke vetëm 5 minuta kohë, nuk mund ti bësh një sqarim shumë të hollësishëm në lidhje me të gjitha ato që ti përshkruan më lart. Ja mendoje pak.

Në lidhje me videot, dua të të them se (aq sa munda të shikoj pasi janë shumë) në kishat në Amerikë, ekzistojnë probleme të shumta dhe të ndryshme. Është e urtë të adoptojmë mënyrën se si këto probleme zgjidhen por jo të fillojmë të sillemi në një mënyrë të tillë sikur këto probleme ekzistojnë tashmë në kishën lokale ku ti, unë dhe të tjerë bëjmë pjesë. Kjo është katastrofë e vërtetë dhe shumë kisha kanë përvojë të hidhur me raste të tilla. Të krishterë shikojnë probleme aty ku ato nuk ekzistojnë dhe fillojnë të sillen në mënyrë të çudtishme duke demaskuar problemet që nuk ekzistojnë dhe përfundimi i tyre është largimi nga kisha lokale ku ata deri dje shërbenin por që tashmë të ndikuar keq nga teori të tilla nuk munden më.


Ke kapur shumë çështje delikate që duan kohë ti analizojmë hollësisht dhe do të desha të zgjatem edhe më, por kam shumë pak kohë në dispozicion. Bekime


Nën Hirin e Tij,

ns

----------


## Rruga

Te falenderoj per mesazhin tend Peniel, dhe sinqerisht une e kuptoj shqtesimin tend, edhe une jam i shqtesuar dhe kjo ishte arsyeja se pse te '10 Padite' kam vene nje para-hyrje 1 minutshe si paralajmerim.

Une besoj se disa gjera (keto gjera qe eshte folur me lart) duhet te ndryshojne, apo jo?
dhe besoj se duhet te flaim per keto.  Nuk mund te heshtim!  duhen trajtuar me kujdes dhe me dashuri keto ceshtje.  Por eshte e rendesishme qe ne te flasim.

Patjeter qe nuk mund te perfshijme te gjitha kishat ne kete, dhe patjeter nese une do te shkoja ne nje kishe te perosur, ajo do te beheshe jo e persosur, pra po them qe nuk ka asnje kishe te persosur.  Kemi dhe bejme gabime por nese kuptojme vullnetin e Zotit ne lidhje me dicka dhe kuptojme nje te vertete, a nuk duhet te flasim per te?

Ne lidhje me ungjillizimin, qe per mua eshte eshte urgjente qe te flasim, te kuptoj kur thua qe nuk ka ndonje recete, dhe jam dakrod me ty, artikulli "Ungjilli i Jezus Krishtit" eshte me shume Teologji Sistematike, per te ndihmuar besimtaret te njohin me shume Zotin, veten, mekatin, Gjykimn dhe Shpetimin e Perendise dhe cfare ndodhi me te vertete ne kryq. 
Kuptoj gjithashtu qe nuk mund te perdoret i gjithi i tere ne ungjillizim sepse eshte shume i gjate.  Por na jep nje ide te mire per ungjillizim dhe jo cdo varg domosdoshmerisht duhet te perdoret.

Po, keto probleme jane me te theksuara ne Amerike, por mendoj se gjen edhe aplikim edhe ketu ne Shqiperi, sepse Ungjilli dhe Krishterimi prej andej ka ardhur kryesisht.

Dhe qellimi i perkthimit dhe publikimit te videove eshte si ti zgjidhim ato probleme. Te fillojme me Hirin e Zotit ti ndryshojme ato gjera qe duhet te ndryshojne.

Keto jane disa te verteta per te cilat ne duhet te flasim dhe duhet te fillojme te ndryshojme disa gjera. Qellimi im apo edhe i pastorit ne video nuk eshte qe te krijoje percarje, por qe Krishti te marre lavdi dhe te jemi sa me Biblike.

Sinqerisht
Rruga

----------


## gjoni3:16

Rruga, nga mesazhi me duket se te njoh ose ka qelluar qe mendon njesoj si nje person qe une njoh. Shpresoj qe ti nuk je si ky i njohuri im sepse ai futet ne kategorine e besimtareve qe flasin per ungjillizimin por nuk bejne vete ungjillizim. Edhe ne Amerike ka njerez te tille qe "bertasin" neper foltore qe nuk po behet ungjillizim ne menyren e duhur por qe vete jane besimtare te vakte.

4 Ligjet Shpirterore eshte vetem nje vegel qe eshte perdorur gjeresisht ne Shqiperi por te gjithe e dime qe eshte puna e Shpirtit te Shenjte per te sjelle dike ne besim dhe jo e broshures. Jam lodhur duke argumentuar ne lidhje me nje teme qe vetem perseritet ne menyre te pashendetshem.

Do te kishte qene shume me ndertuese nese na prezanton me disa nga prezantimet me te mira te ungjillit qe (ndoshta) ti ke perdorur. 

Bekime

----------


## Gregu

Rruga,
Seriozisht i kishe ato qe i the tek postimi i pare?
Kete teme e kam pare, por cuditerisht nuk e paskam pare se ben fjale per 4 Ligjet Shpirterore!
I ke lexuar 4 Ligjet ndonje here?
Asnje nga ato qe ke thene per 4 Ligjet nuk qendron.




> 4. Flitet pak ose aspak per Pendimin


Si nuk u flitka per Perendine?! Di shqip ti?
Ja cfare thuhet aty: 
Ligji i katert:

NE DUHET PERSONALISHT TA PRANOJMË JEZU KRISHTlN Sl SHPËTIMTAR DHE ZOT E ATËHERË MUND TË NJOHIM DHE TË PËRJETOJMË DASHURINË QË PERËNDIA KA PËR NE DHE PLANIN QË Al KA PËR JETËN TONË. 
Duhet ta pranojmë Jezu Krishtin 
"Megjithatë, disa e pranuan dhe besuan në të. Ai u dha atyre të drejtën të bëheshin fëmijë të Perëndisë" (Gjoni 1:12). 

Per me shume, lexoi 4 Ligjet: http://www.forumishqiptar.com/showpo...17&postcount=1

Askush nuk ka thene se 4 Ligjet jane e vetmja forme apo se kan ndonje efekt magjik. 4 Ligjet prezantojn nje forme te ungjillit. Prandaj, me mire shiko anen pozitive se sa te flasesh kunder tyre.

----------


## Rruga

Pershendejte Gjoni 3:16

Nuk besoj se jam ai per te cilin mendon.  Nuk e di.

Jam dakord qe eshte Puna e Frymes per te shpetuar dhe vepruar ne zemrat e njerezve.

Por me lejo te te pyes:  Cila eshte puna e ungjilltarit dhe atij qe predikon Ungjillin?

Puna e Tij eshte ta predikoje mesazhin qarte dhe Biblikisht, apo jo?

Pastaj eshte puna e Perendise per ta shpetuar ate njeri.

Por menyra se si e japim Ungjillin eshte shume shume e rendesishme!

Une e ndaj Ungjillin duke i folur personit per Perendine dhe per shenjterine e Tij.
Me pas shkoj te mekatshmeria e njeriut tregoj me ane te Fjales qe Personi, une dhe te gjithe jemi mekatare dhe kemi thyer Ligjin e Perendise dhe kemi ofenduar kete Perendi te Shenjte(perdor 10 Urdherimet, etj), Perdor Fjalen e Perendise qe Fryma e Perendise ta perdore dhe ta shpetoje ate person.  Gjithashtu flas per Gjykimin dhe Zemerimin e Perendise per shkak te mekateve tona.  

Me pas prezantoj Krishtin dhe vepren e Tij ne kryq, dhe qe Ai mori ndeshkimin dhe Zemerimin e Perendise ne kryq, kur Ai mori mekatet tona.   Me pas Rinjgjalljen...

Dhe thirrja per Pendim Dhe Besim ne Krishtin. Une nuk bej Lutje Shpetimi apo ata te perserisin pas meje.

Pak a shume keshtu, pastaj varet edhe nga biseda!
Per me shume shikoni si kane predikuar predikuesit e vjeter, si ishte Ungjillizimi i shek.19 dhe me pare.  Do te shikoni qe ka nje ndryshhim shume te madhe midis ungjillizmit nga shek.19 dhe me pare ne krahasim me ate qe predikohet sot!  Shpresoj qe do ta shihni kete!

Une thjesht doja te ndaja me ju keto te verteta, sepse edhe une e kam ndare me pare 4 Ligjet me perpara.   Por mjaft me luajtem me Shpirtrat e njerezve duke iu thene te bejne nje lutje te vogel dhe pastaj ti shpallesh publikisht te shpetuar.   Dhe eshte Zoti aia qe me ka tregaur keto te verteta.


Pershendetje Gregu
Une i kam lexuar 4 Ligjet madje kam ungjillizuar me to.  Por a nukmendon qe jane ca siperfaqesore dhe te zbukuruara.  Nuk po them qe Zoti nuk e ka perdorur.  Por nuk eshte Ungjilli qe Kisha ka shpallur ne 20 shekuj.  Me vjen keq qe ti nuk po arrin ta shohesh kete.

Gjithesesi, Zoti ju Bekofte

----------


## Gregu

Rruga,
Se pari duhet te jesh me i kujdesshem kur akuzon apo kritikon tjetrin.
Nga ajo qe shohe une, ti je penduar se ke perdorur 4 ligjet. Pra, mendon se ato jane kot dhe se me to luhet me shpirtrat e njerezve apo se behet nje lutje e vogel!

Me shuaj se si u luhka me shpirterat me ane te 4 ligjeve?
Si u luhka me nje lutje te vogel?

I nderuar,
Ungjilli ndahet me 4 ligje, por ndahet edhe pa 4 ligje. Askush nuk e ve ne dyshim punen e Perendise ne vet peresonin, por ti qe na i mohoke 4 ligjet do ishte mire te ishe pak me i kujdeseshem dhe me i arsyeshem ne akuzat e tua.

Te kam pyetur me heret dhe po te pyes prap se cili ligj nga 4 ligjet eshte jobiblik?

Duke pare rrjedhen e asaj qe ke thene se si ti e ndan ungjillin, une shohe nje lidhje shume te ngusht me 4 ligjet.




> Une e ndaj Ungjillin duke i folur personit per Perendine dhe per shenjterine e Tij.


Ligji i pare flet per Perendine:
PERËNDIA TË DO DHE TË OFRON NJË PLAN TË MREKULLUESHËM PËR JETËN TËNDE. 
Dashuria e Perëndisë 
"Dhe ne njohëm dhe besuam dashurinë që Perëndia ka për ne. Perendia eshte dashuri; dhe ai qe qendron ne dashuri qendron ne Perendine dhe Perendia ne te." (1 Gjonit 4:16). 

A nuk eshte Perendia dashuri? A nuk e krijoj cdo gje nga dashuria?




> Me pas shkoj te mekatshmeria e njeriut tregoj me ane te Fjales qe Personi, une dhe te gjithe jemi mekatare


Ligji i dyte flet per mekatin:
NJERIU ËSHTË MËKATAR DHE I NDARË NGA PERËNDIA. PRANDAJ Al NUK MUND TË NJOHË DHE TË PËRJETOJË DASHURINË DHE PLANIN QË PERËNDIA KA PËR TË.
Njeriu është mëkatar "Të gjithë u bënë fajtorë dhe humbën madhështinë që u dha Perëndia" (Romakëve 3:23).




> Me pas prezantoj Krishtin dhe vepren e Tij ne kryq


Ligji i tret flet per Jezusin:
JEZU KRISHTI ËSHTË E VETMJA ZGJIDHJE E PERËNDISË PËR MËKATET E NJERIUT. PËRMES TIJ MUND TË NJOHËSH DHE TË PËRJETOSH DASHURINË QË KA PERËNDIA PËR TY DHE PLANIN QË AI KA PËR JETËN TËNDE.
"Jezui u tha: 'Unë jam rruga, e vërteta dhe jeta; askush nuk vjen tek Ati veçse nëpërmjet meje"' (Gjoni 14:6) "Sepse Perendia aq shume e deshi boten, sa dha Birin e tij te vetem lindurin, qe, kushdo qe beson ne te, te mos humbase por te kete jete te perjetshme." 




> Dhe thirrja per Pendim Dhe Besim ne Krishtin


Ligji i katert flet per pendimin ose pranimin e Jezusit:
NE DUHET PERSONALISHT TA PRANOJMË JEZU KRISHTlN Sl SHPËTIMTAR DHE ZOT E ATËHERË MUND TË NJOHIM DHE TË PËRJETOJMË DASHURINË QË PERËNDIA KA PËR NE DHE PLANIN QË Al KA PËR JETËN TONË. 
Duhet ta pranojmë Jezu Krishtin 
"Megjithatë, disa e pranuan dhe besuan në të. Ai u dha atyre të drejtën të bëheshin fëmijë të Perëndisë" (Gjoni 1:12). 

Pra, me sa shohe une, nuk je larg 4 ligjeve apo jo?!

----------


## Noku Ymeri

Pershendetje!
E lexova me kujdes gjithe postimet qe kishin te benin me kete teme.Ne fakte kur lexova titullin,mendova se kishte te bente me kishen ne brendesi te saj lidhur me ceshtjet e shenjteris,perkujdesit pastoral,ecjes se te krishterve pa kompromis me kete bote etj etj...por pash qe ishte kapur dukshem ceshtja e Ungjillizimit qe eshte puna dhe detyra qe Krishti i dha secilit prej nesh.Presonalishte nje nder sherbesat qe une jam pjese eshte ungjillizimi prej shume vitesh dhe te them te drejten asnjehere nuk kam perdorur nje manual te caktuar per te arritur shpirtrat e njerezeve.Ne fakte me beri pak cudi pak me larte si nuk eshte permendur fakti qe dhe besimtaret e rinj ndajne ungjillin dhe Perendia i perdor ata shume fuqishem.Pyetja qe ngrihet? A e dine mjaftushem besimtaret e rinj shkrimin sa te mund tu flasin me rrenj dhe dhemball per shenjterin e Perendise,per faktin qe Perendia duhet ta denonte mekatin diku dhe nuk mund ta falte sepse eshte i drejte?Qe vepra e shpetimit ka ndodhur para se ne te vinim ne kete bote? etj etj etj si keto?
Personalishte mendoj qe Ungjillizimi nuk eshte standarte..Ungjilli eshte i lehte flitet jo vetem  me fjale,jo vetem me libra,jo vetem me vepra.Perendia perdore secilin prej nesh per te qene vegla ne duart e tij per shpetimin e cilitdo qe beson.
Persa i peket lutjes se shpetimin,nuk mendoj se ka ndonje problem aty tek perseritja.Fundja shpetimi nuk vjen nga nje lutje e vetem e bere dikur dhe diku dhe ne nje menyre te caktuar.Shpetimi eshte dhurat,dhe jo e fituar nga dija.Eshte dhurat e Perendise dhe Perendia e ben te lehte per te kuptuar cilit do qe eshte i zgjedhur.E keni parasysh ate shprehjen,"shume jane te thirrur por pak jane te zgjedhur?"Shpesh e kemi mare ne nje kontekst tjeter por une e mare ne kete menyre...shume do degjojne,por Perendia i ka zgjedhur te tijet,,,dhe nuk mendoj aspak qe kjo varet nga menyra sesi ne e ndajme ungjillin.Ungjilli eshte i thjeshte,kush ne ishim,cili eshte Perendia dhe cfare ne kemi nevoj dhe pse keni nevoje.

Gjithesecili prej nesh jemi thirrur te ndajme ungjillin ne kete bote,si i dituri dhe i padituri,si ai qe di te flas dhe ai qe nuk di..si i riu dhe i vjetri etj etj.Ju lutem mos e vendosni punen e Perendise ne korniza fetare.Mos i pergjithsoni kishat.Kisha ne Amerik ka faktor te tjeter qe duhen mare,pra nga rrenjet etj etj por prap eshte e dashur nga Perendia,sepse Perendia aq shume e deshi kishen e tij sa i kushtoi.Nuk ka kishe te persosur dhe nuk besimtar te persosur...
fundi i ligjerates: Me kot lodhen ndertuesit nese Perendia nuk nderton.

Bekime te gjitheve!

----------


## Rruga

Pershendetje

Gregu Eshte shume e lehte qe te citosh nga fjalite e mia te permbledhura dhe pataj ti futesh nje Copy - Paste te 4 Ligjeve.

Une nuk po shpall nje Ungjill tjeter, por po them qe prezantimi dhe paraqitja e ungjillit ne epoken e sotme moderne nuk eshte Biblike.

Nese do te studionim analizen me lart dhe videot gjithashtu, por mbi te gjitha Shkrimin dhe historine e Kishes se si eshte shpallur Ungjilli ne 19 shekuj,  perfundimi yt do ishte krejt tjeter.

Nuk mund ta fillosh Ungjillin me "Zoti te Do'' sepse Si do te shikoje Hirin personi kur nuk shikon sa mekatar i madh eshte perpara Shenjterise se Perendise.

Prandaj fillohet me Shenjterine e Zotit (per tju ndihmuar)





Ungjilli Biblik eshte pak a shume keshtu  (kete kane predikuar apostujt dhe eterit e kishes):










Ne teori, te gjithe (Ungjilloret) thone se Shpetimi eshte me ane te besimit, por ne realitet dhe ne praktike ndodh ndryshe, dhe per kete kam vete nje shembull te fresket.

Nje shoku i shokut tim, ka disa muaj qe po shkon ne nje kishe te Tiranes, dhe kur vajti atje (sic me tha vete) i kishin thene: Kush do ta pranoje Jezusin? Dhe ky kishte vajtur dhe e kishte bere ate lutje, dhe pas kesaj ishte shpallur publikisht i shpetuar dhe i Rilindur, i cili tani po merr edhe Darken e Zotit.

Tani, une e kam takuar kete shokun e shokut tim, (me vjen mire qe ai po shkon ne nje kishe ungjillore,) por une e kam pyetur ne lidhje me besimin, Krishtin, etj...

Dhe nga ajo qe pashe eshte se ne te nuk ka asnje pendese per mekatin, asnje keqardhje, asnje kthim nga mekatet, Krishti nuk eshte asgje per te, ai e do shume mekatin e tij, madje ai nuk dinte as Ungjillin, dhe nuk ka asnje ndryshim ne te (megjithese ka disa muaj qe e ka bere ate lutjen). Madje, madje, vete shoku im jobesimtar thote: "ca i krishteri eshte ai kur ben lloj lloj gjerash, vete shoku im jo besimtar mund te beje dallimin dhe shikon qe ne te nuk ka asnje ndryshim, qe jeta e tij nuk ka ndryshuar dhe qe nuk eshte besimtar.

Une kam folur me te dhe i kam shpjefuar Ungjillin dhe lutem qeZoti do te punoje ne te...

Por per ate kishen, ai tashme eshte i shpetuar, i rilindur , i krishtere!!!!!!! Dhe eshte shpallur publikisht si i krishtere i shpetuar!!!!!!  Dhe ai mendon se eshte i krishtere.


Ungjillin ja kam shpjeguar une sepse ai nuk kishte asnje njohje per te.  
Tani, une nuk e di se si mund te vije besimi, pa degjuar me pare per Krishtin.

Si dhe te 2 Korintasit 5:17 thote qe nje person ne Krishtin eshte nje krijese e re, e ritheksoj eshte nje krijese e re.

Por ti do te thuash: Ai sapo ka filluar dhe nuk i di te gjitha!

Jo miku im, kane kaluar disa muaj, dhe ai e do kaq shume mekatin dhe Krishti eshte thjesht nje emer fetar per te. NUk ka asnje ndryshim, dhe nuk ka asnje frut ne te.

Sipas Mateut 7 nje peme e mire do te kete frute.  Eshte e pamundur qe te kesh nje takim me Zotin dhe te mos ndryshohesh!!!!


Pra, ajo qe ndodh sot ne kishat tona eshte se te gjithe e pranojne se shpetimi vjen me ane te besimit, por ne realitet, behet: hajde perpara, bej kete lutje pas meje, dhe shpallen publikisht te shpetuar ne vetem 5 minuta dhe pastaj e ka radhen tjetri ....

Dhe jam i bindur qe ky nuk eshte i vetmi rast sot!


Une nuk e kuptoj se si mund te kesh nje dashuri te madhe per Zotin dhe per nerezit kur nga ana tjeter Ungjillin e Tij te Lavdishem e jep ne nje menyre siperfaqesore, te cunguar dhe te zbukuruar, dhe pas kesaj tiu besh nje lutje supersticioze qe nuk gjendet ne Bibel (dhe as ne historine e kishes) dhe ti shpallesh te shpetuar publikisht!

Nese te Zbulesa ne paralajmerohemi se nese heqim apo shtojme nga ajo profeci do te mallkohemi, sa me shume do te gjykohemi nga Zoti kur Ungjillin e tij e zbukurojme e cungojme per ta bere te kendshem dhe te pelqyeshem per njerezit mishore dhe ti shpallesh te shpetuar njerezit sikur ti e dije!

----------


## Gregu

> Pershendetje
> 
> Gregu Eshte shume e lehte qe te citosh nga fjalite e mia te permbledhura dhe pataj ti futesh nje Copy - Paste te 4 Ligjeve.
> 
> Une nuk po shpall nje Ungjill tjeter, por po them qe prezantimi dhe paraqitja e ungjillit ne epoken e sotme moderne nuk eshte Biblike.
> 
> Nese do te studionim analizen me lart dhe videot gjithashtu, por mbi te gjitha Shkrimin dhe historine e Kishes se si eshte shpallur Ungjilli ne 19 shekuj,  perfundimi yt do ishte krejt tjeter.
> 
> Nuk mund ta fillosh Ungjillin me "Zoti te Do'' sepse Si do te shikoje Hirin personi kur nuk shikon sa mekatar i madh eshte perpara Shenjterise se Perendise.
> ...


Rruga,
Une te tregova hapat e tu dhe hapat e 4 ligjeve. Me Copy-Paste apo a Copy-Paste nuk ka rendesi.

Ti dhe cdo kush tjeter duhet ta kesh parasysh se 4 ligjek kane baze te mire biblike, dhe eshte turp per ty dhe cdo kend tjeter te mundihet te hedhi balt mbi to. Dakort?

-Perendia eshte dashuri dhe nga dashuria krijoj cdo gje, dhe njeriun si gjen me te afert te Tij. Pra Perendia krijoj gjera te mira dhe u knaq me to. U knaq edhe me njeriun, shetisteme te ne flladin e dites. Armiqet nuk shetisin me njeri-tjetrin, por miqt, ata qe e duan njeri-tjetrin. Dakort? Perndia eshte dashuri. Mos e harro kete!

-Njeriu nuk iu bind Perendise duke ngren nga fruti i ndaluar. Pra mos bindja e njeriut solli mekatin, te keqen (pema e njohjes se mires dhe se keqes). Njeriu u rrebelua duke mos iu bindur Perendise. Ky eshte mekati, rrenja e tij, dhe si pasoje cdo person ka natyren mekatare dhe duhet te heqi dore nga mekati. Dakort?

-Jezusi erdhi per t'a pajutuar njeriun me Perendin. Ai u be kurbani per te paguar cmimin e gjakut. Ashtu sic tha  Gjoni: Goni 1:29 Të nesërmen, Gjoni e pa Jezusin që po vinte drejt tij dhe tha: ``Ja, Qengji i Perëndisë, që heq mëkatin e botës!
Jezusi tha se Ai eshte rruga per tek Ati. Dakort?

-Pranimi i Jezusit si Zot dhe Shpetimtar, i vepres se Tij ne kryq, eshte ajo qe i nevoitet cdo njeriu. Dakort?

Keto jane ne pika te shurtera qe nje person duhet ti di. Dhe nese ai bije dakort se ka nje Perendi te dashur, qe eshte mekatar, qe duhet te pendohet per mekatin, dhe te pranoj e besoj se kush eshte Krishti.

Tani me thuaj a jam biblik une apo jo? Ai thash dicka te veret biblike apo ia futa kot?

Shembu qe ke sjellur, nuk eshte i arsyetueshem per te thene se ungjilli iu shpjegua apo nuk iu shpjegua ketij shokut te shokut.

Mos i ngushto gjerat. Nese e ke ndar ungjillin me kete person, shume mire, por mos ji krenar se bere me shume se kisha ne jeten e ketij personi. Lavdia i takon Perendis.
A shkon ne studime bible ky personi qe qenka bere besimtar ne ate kishe? Apo shkon vetem te dieln dhe ulet diku ne nje karrige dhe mezi pret te mbaroj sherbesa?
Nese eshte besimtar, duhet ta kerkoj Zotin dhe te rritet ne miqesi me Te, ne njohuri dhe ne vepra.
Apo ndoshta shkon per te gjuajtur vajza ne kishe(nje praktikt e vjeter e shume njerezve).

----------


## Rruga

Une nuk dua te ofendoj askend dhe as te percaj asnje, dhe asnje nuk po kerkon per nje kishe te persosur


Vete ju mund te beni nje krahasim:


- Ungjilli Amerikan (4 Ligjet)

http://www.forumishqiptar.com/showpo...17&postcount=1


- Ungjilli Biblik

http://www.scribd.com/doc/68192592/U...-Jezu-Krishtit

http://jezusi.webs.com/

----------


## Gregu

> Une nuk dua te ofendoj askend dhe as te percaj asnje, dhe asnje nuk po kerkon per nje kishe te persosur
> 
> 
> Vete ju mund te beni nje krahasim:
> 
> 
> - Ungjilli Amerikan (4 Ligjet)
> 
> http://www.forumishqiptar.com/showpo...17&postcount=1
> ...


Mendoj qe po e tepron me menyren se si reagon dhe shprehesh.
Ungjilli eshte nje dhe nuk ka amerika a shqiptar. Kater ligjet kane baze biblike sic kan keto faqet tjera qe ti i quan ungjilli i Krishtit.

Me nje shikim te shpejt, keta "ungjijt e Krishtit" paskan nje forme te kopjuar te 4 Ligjeve.

Per te mos e zgjatur kete muhabet, me thuaj cila pjese eshte jo biblike dhe mund ta diskutojm, por se pari studioj mire 4 Ligjet, se si duket je i irrituar, i mllefosur dhe i keqindoktrinuar ne lidhje me to.

----------


## deshmuesi

Mendoj se deri diku Ruga ka te drejte ne gjerat qe parashtron. Duhet thene se ne ungjillizim gjithmone perdoren njeres me eksperience, te cilit kan nje njohuri te mire te fjales se Perendise dhe jane te provuar. Para disa kohesh pashe nje kengetare, e cila eshte shume e njohur ne Tirane, dhe jam mrekulluar kur ajo shprehu se ishte besimtare e krishtere dhe shkonte me duket ne kishen ungjillore ne tirane.  Por me pas kur e pashe ne nje eveniment muzikor qe  transmetohet tani, dhe qe ndiqet nga qindra mijera shqiptare, ku ajo eshte ne juri, dhe ja me pak fjalee, si i tha kengetares qe sapo kendovi,  Vertet ke kenduar shume mire dhe per kete te jesh krenare, sepse  krenaria te jep mires....i e dokra te tjera si keto... Une nuk dua te bej fariseun, por kjo eshte shokuese per nje vajze qe pretendon se eshte besimtare e krishtere.  Dikush mund te thote se, ketu kemi te bejme thjesht me nje eveniment muzikor. Une nuk mendoj keshtu. E para eshte se, i krishteri e di se cdo lloj krenarie me motiv njerzor, eshte gje qe Zoti e urren plotesisht.E dyta. Kjo thenie nga kjo besimtare vjen per shkakun se, ajo  njeh shume perciptas aso hic, fjalen e Perendise. Dhe e treta, mosnjohja e fjales se Perendise, ka te beje direkt me nje besim te vdekur. Sepse BESA vjen nga Digjimi i Fjales.. Dueht te dime se kete eveniment muzikor sot e ndjekin miljona shqitpare kudo neper bote. i krishteri duhet te dije se kudo qe ai punon dhe jeton, eshte nje vegel ne dore te Krishtit..Ju jeni drita e Botes, tha Jezusi..Frika ndaj Perendise eshte fillimi i njohjes se Perendise.
 Duhet thene se ne mjaft kisha shqiptare, ka probleme, qe me ungjillizimin, por edhe predikimet qe behen  nder sherbesa. Kam ndejkur ne internet  disa predikime, qe behen  ne kishat shqitpare, dhe, ne majft raste konstatoj se,  ka mesazhe  teper te dopta, dhe ku zbulesa pothuasje  mungon.  Kjo ndodh sepse duhen vene te predikojne apo te japin mesim ata besimtare te cilet Fryma i ka mbushur me HARIZMEN  ne menyre qe zbulesa te jete prezente ne cdo takim.  Gjithsesi nuk kam  ne qellim te gjykoj askend, por te shohesh drejt dhe te kuposh se nuk po ecet ashtu sic Fjala e Perendise na meson, ky eshte gjykim i drejte dhe ndihmon tek gjithsecili prej nesh. Ju pershendes..

----------


## piu

> *  Le te fillojme atehere:*
> 
> 
> *Ja pse ky prezantim nuk eshte prezantimi me i mire i Ungjillit te Lavdishem te Jezus Krishtit:*


Tek  Luka 23:39-43 lexojme:

39 Tani një nga keqberësit e kryqëzuar e shau duke thënë: "Nëse ti je Krishti, shpëto vetveten dhe neve".
40 Por ai tjetri duke e përgjigjur e qortoi duke i thënë: "A s'ke frikë nga Perëndia, që je nën të njëjtin dënim?
41 Në realitet, ne me të drejtë jemi dënuar, sepse po marrim ndëshkimin e merituar për ato që kemi kryer, ndërsa ky nuk ka bërë asnjë të keqe".
42 Pastaj i tha Jezusit: "Zot, kujtohu për mua kur të vish në mbretërinë tënde".
43 Atëherë Jezusi i tha: "Në të vërtetë po të them: sot do të jesh me mua në parajsë".

Rruga a mund të me thuash se cili qe prezantimi që ju bë hajdutit në kryq të cilit Jezusi i Premptoi Jetë të Përjetshme?

Të thuash se ky prezantim është i mirë edhe ky prezantim nuk është i mirë është sikurse mos ta njohësh fare karakterin e Perëndisë,  edhe të mohosh punën e Frymës së Shenjtë bërë në jetën e një besimtari.

Tani sa për vidiot mendoj se duhet të bësh një studim pak me të gjërë rreth Paul Washer duke filluar nga ketu, edhe te pyesesh veten a jane keto gjëra Biblike.

----------


## deshmuesi

Ne si te krishtere duhet te kemi nje gje parasysh: duhet ta mirepresim njeritjetrin me durim, dhe jo ta paragjykojme. Rruga shtron disa probleme qe vertet qendrojne. Po keshtu dhe z. Paul jep disa mesazhe shume te qarta per te cilet duhet pranuar se vertet jane lene ne hije. Pra lete perpiqemi te kuptojme deshiren e mire dhe jo te krijojme ndarje. Rruget e Perendsie jane te panjohura nga njeriu. Mua Perendia me ka dhene shume here mundesine qe te shperndaj ungjillin e Tij, tek njerezit. Une aspak nuk u jam permbajtur metodave apo disa rregullave doktrinore, si fjala vejn ketyre kater ligjeve, te cialt i digjoj tani. Nga pervoja ime them se, ugnjilli i Krishtit eshte Fara qe Perendia ne jep per ta mbjelle ne zermen e njerzve pa i paragjykuar  se kush ata jane. Jezusi tha: shko dhe trego ate qe Perendia beri per ty. 

Mua me ka udhehequr gjithmone kjo thenie e Jezusit, ne shpallje te ungjillit. Por duhet thene se, nese ju perosnalisht nuk kini nje fakt te tille te Krishtit ne jeten tuaj, cfar do tju deshmoni njerzve?? Pra ungjillizimi nuk eshte thjesht nje seri skemash, qe mund ti quajme ligje. Ungjillizimi  eshte Prova e gjalle e asaj cka Zoti Krisht ka bere pesonalsiht tek ty.   Shembujt biblike na japin nje tabllo te qarte te nje pervoje shume te mire rreth deshmimit te ungjillit.  Apsoutj filluan te shpallin Krisht, pikerisht kur Fryma hyri tek ta, diten e pentaksotit,pra kur ata NJOHEN, PANE dhe PROVUAN personalisht Krishtin ne jeten e tyre. Ky FAKT i provuar ne vete jeten e tyre, ishte deshmia e gjalle se cfar Krishti beri perosnalisht ne jeten e tyre, te cilen e shpallen ne mbare dheun. Ju kujtohet nje fakt, kur Jezusi i porosiste apsotujt duke ju  ju thoshne: mos tregoni kush une jam??  Pese? Sepse ata ishin ende BESEPAKET, sepse ata ende nuk e kishin mare vulosjen e Frymes. Pra ata ende nuk ishin  porvuar per sherberesen ne Krisht. Besimi i gjithsecilit do te provohet.  Prandje them se ungjillizimi kerkon besimtare te provuar, qe kane deshmine e gjalle te Krishtit, te cilen falas e moren, dhe falas e japin.

Une kam vene re se, njerzit qe nder kisha jane ndoshta me te paperfillshmit, por qe ne fakt kane nje zemer te hapur me Krishti dne ecin me te, kane  nje frutshmeri me te madhe ne deshmimin e ungjillit. Tjeter gje qe une dua te them eshte fakti se, gjithmone kur ketu ne kete faqe kristiane paraqiten emera, si psh Paul Washer apo Benny him e tjer, menjehere fillojme gjykimin, dhe kete e bejme nga ngarkesa e religjonit te kishes ku shkojme. Une mendoj se duhet te clirohemi nga gjykimet doktrinore me prapavije religjionesh apo ndarjet doktrinore. Per mua eshte Fryma e Perendise qe me tregon se cila eshte e vlefshme ne nje predikim, dhe cila eshte e pavlefshme. Gjithmone jam duke folur per doktrinen e Krishtit, dhe  jo doktrinat si psh e ajo e mormoneve apo desh. e Jehoves.  

Ne duhet ta lejojme Frymen qe te na drejtoje ne te kuptuarit e drejte te mesimit qe vjen nga Perendia. Gjate nje predikimi natyrisht ka dhe mesime qe humbin vlerat apo nuk kane realisht frytshmerine e duhur. Pra ashtu si dhe ne nje fryt, i cili ka dhe pjese qe ne nuk i hame por i qerojme. 

Ne kete diskutim shoh se nese dikush sjell nje shqetesim, dikush tjeter menjehere i kundervihet. Cfar duam te tregojme dhe  cili eshte thelbi? Une mendoj se, ne duhet te pereqendrohemi ne shqetesimin qe vjen dhe te tregohemi te dashur me njeritjetrin, ne menyre qe te ftojme Perendine te na zbuloje dhe te na drejtoje ne te Verteten.  Une pyes: A nuk shikoni  ju se sot, ne shume kisha edhe ne shqiperi, shume gjera jane bere standarte dhe po kthehen ne nje religjion, ku nuk mungon rreziku "prange"? A nuk shikoni se si te rejat dhe te rinjte vine ne kishe te veshur si bota? A nuk shikoni se si pjesa e kosniderueshme e kishes ecen si bota? Ka dhe plot e plot probleme te tilla.. Para do kohesh u be nje parade gey ne tirane, nuk pashe kishat qe  te renditeshin ne kete proteste, e cila eshte nje e drejte e ligjetimuar. Ne vertet nuk e ndryshojme boten, dhe nuk jemi ftuar per kete, por mos haroni se jemi Drita ne bote.. Une mendoj se duhet te ndryshojne sjelljet midis njeri-tjetrit ketu, ne menyre qe te shohim problemin, dhe jo te marim pozicionet qe nuk sjellin asnje frut. 

Ju pershendes.

----------

